# Fresh Napoli debris washed ashore (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Fresh debris from the stricken ship MSC Napoli is washed up on beaches in Dorset and the Isle of Wight.

More from BBC News...


----------

